# Help!



## Charlietuna (Jul 26, 2011)

I am at 48 hrs & nothing happening. I had a frozen slurry from a month ago. Thawed it out for 24 -48 hrs & dumped it in 24 hrs after making the pre-mix. Followed directions just as I did on the last batch.

Next morning, nothing was happening so I stirred it. So now I'm setting at 48 hrs & no activity. I'm thinking about adding yeast tonight. I'm wanting some advice to see if this is the right path. 

The yeast I have is Lalvin: 71B-1122, D 47, Bourgovin RC 212, & Red Star Premier Cuvee(blue packet). If adding yeast is the right thing to do, which one should I use?

Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is the temp of the must? You thawed it for 24-48 hours - that doesn't mean it was at room temp.

The slurry might have still been to cold.

Check the temp - try to get it up around 70-75* to start - then you can bring it down slowly if you want to cool ferment.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 26, 2011)

Thinking more, it was closer to 48 hrs that the slurry set on the counter in a gladware container & it had to be room temp. The must is now 75F & has been +/-1F for the last 48 hrs. I just gave it another good stir with a drill mounted stirrer. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2011)

It's possible the slurry was inactive for some reason. I'd add a packet of the RedStar Primier CuVee. Add two if you have them. Good luck.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 27, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It's possible the slurry was inactive for some reason. I'd add a packet of the RedStar Primier CuVee. Add two if you have them. Good luck.



Thank you. I'm going to wait until morning & see if anything is happening & go from there. Should I activate the yeast or at least mix it in warm water like the lable says? Or, should I just broadcast it?

thanks,

brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 27, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> Thank you. I'm going to wait until morning & see if anything is happening & go from there. Should I activate the yeast or at least mix it in warm water like the lable says? Or, should I just broadcast it?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> brian



Personally, I have better luck with the broadcast method. Some people like making starters, but I seem to screw it up somehow.


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I think it's finally going. I noticed some small bubbles this morning & More this afternoon. Gave it a good aggressive stir with the drill & an hr later it's making sweet misic - that fizzing sound of bubbles  

I put the yeast in before I read the post about Lon broadcasting so I followed the label. 1/4 cup of warm water & dissolved it.
Thanks for the help, Brian.


----------

